# Delaware Lake and Dam



## fishandchips (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks to those who suggested that I go to the lake to catch some fish around the Waldo area rather than fishing in the small ponds around S.R. 229. I caught 3 LM bass (7in to 12in maybe) and quite a few palm sized white bass(i think) in front of the dam fishing off of the rocks with a rooster tail. 

Does anyone know if saugeye are easy to catch from the shoreline in Delaware lake or do I need to go below the dam in order to find them?


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

never tried myself, but i'm guessin that since deleware is a reservoir, the bank fishing for saugeye would be pretty rough, i'd definetly suggest/start below the spill way after some decent rain.

I do know from experience though that there is some good crappie fishin from the bank at deleware. might want to look into that


----------



## fishandchips (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks. I'll give the spillway a try sometime. I've never fished for saugeye before and i'm not sure what types of baits I should be using. Minnows, worms(alive and rubber), spinners?? 

I've fished Delaware for crappie from the banks and a friends boat with lots of success but I'm just not a big crappie guy.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

jigs, jigs, jigs for saugeye. 

1/8oz is pretty standard in my arsenal. I like chartreuse or sometimes pink 2" and 3" twister tails on the jigs. 

I also use suspending rogues and rapalas, but not usually in spillways because of the snag factor. 

and as far as fishing the main lake, I can't say I have ever fished Delaware Lake from shore, but saugeye CAN be caught in good numbers from shore at local reservoirs, especially right now until ice up.


----------



## Hummel (Apr 3, 2006)

ive caught saugeye, white bass, huge carp, catfish...alll below the dam.

on jigs...1/8


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

you can use night crawlers to get some nice saugeye below the dam.if you are fishing the ponds you can see from the road those are pretty much fished out.dont forget about 1/4 oz spoons below the dam(watch out for rocks)
.


----------

